# Cannot open word or excel files



## raquelhullero (Sep 19, 2012)

I have MS Office Professional 2010. I am having problems with my computer at the moment - I have already been to Security Forum and XP help forum to sort out some issues and have been through all the pre-post checks. Now I find I am having problems with office - I cannot open any Word or Excel Files - I am getting messages saying "The file Normal cannot be opened because there are problems with the contents" when opening word and "Excel found unreadable content in "...." Do you want to remove the contents of this workbook? If you trust the source click Yes" If I click yes i get "The workbook cannot be opened or repaired by microsoft excel because it is corrupt" This happens for all word and excel docs. What has happened? I can't uninstall office and reinstall as it was a download.


----------



## macropod (Apr 11, 2008)

Have you tried repairing the Office installation (via Programs & Features > Microsoft Office > Change in the Windows Control Panel)?


----------



## raquelhullero (Sep 19, 2012)

Yes i tried that - the first time it started to run but appeared to get stuck and the second time nothing happened at all on the progress bar.


----------



## macropod (Apr 11, 2008)

The fact you've been having other issues and that the repair either stalls or simply doesn't run, suggests you have some seriously damaged software and/or hardware. You'll need to get those sorted out before you can proceed. Ultimately, you might need to wipe your system and reinstall everything from scratch. Make backups of all your data first. If, having done that, you still can't open your files, that suggests they too are corrupt. In that case, you'll need to restore them from an earlier backup.


----------



## raquelhullero (Sep 19, 2012)

OK I have had my computer sorted out. It has had a complete overhaul. It is cleaned, protected and has extra memory in place. However, office is still not working and I cannot open any word or excel documents. At the moment as a workaround I have installed LibraOffice which does let me open the files and work on them. However, I do wish to return to using Office ASAP. Any ideas?


----------



## macropod (Apr 11, 2008)

If, by "_I have had my computer sorted out. It has had a complete overhaul. It is cleaned, protected and has extra memory in place_", you mean you wiped the system and reinstalled everything from scratch, including Windows & Office, I find it strange that Office 2010 still isn't working. If, however, you tried reinstalling Windows & Office over the top of what was already there, it's not all that surprising as damaged files may not have been replaced.


----------



## raquelhullero (Sep 19, 2012)

No I haven't wiped my computer. I can't uninstall Office as I don't have a disc to reinstall - I bought the version by download off a site - software4students which supplies cheap genuine software for students registered in the UK. I have had it for about two or three years and had no problems whatsover. My computer was going very slow but that issue has been resolved.


----------



## macropod (Apr 11, 2008)

You should have made a backup copy of the download image when you got it. Assuming you did so, you can reinstall from that.

That aside, try deleting Word's Normal template (Normal.dotm), which you should be able to locate by inputting:
C:\Users\%Username%\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Templates\
into the Windows Explorer Address bar. Exit Word first. Word will create a new Normal template when it restarts. Any customizations you had in your old one will be lost, though. Of course, if you have a known good backup, you could replace the damaged one with that.


----------



## raquelhullero (Sep 19, 2012)

Sorry I cannot find normal template as you instructed but I did a search and I've attached the results -there were quite a few entries so I wasn't sure which one I should be dealing with - I deleted document called Normal.dotm. I opened word again but still could not access. I'm getting the messages "This feature requires MSXML 6.0 to be properly installed. Run Setup and click Repair to restore this content." I have done this but it has made no difference. I also get "A file error has occurred (C:|...|Templates|normal.dotm)"
I have no backups to work from.
Anything else I can try? Please note this is also affecting my excel docs. I can open everything in Libra Office. I can also put files on pen dirve and open them on my laptop which has Word 2007.
Thnak you for your continued assistance.


----------



## macropod (Apr 11, 2008)

It seems that, like your Windows installation, your Office installation has been seriously damaged. Either that, or reinstalling Windows over the top of the existing install didn't actually repair some of the OS damage. About your only guaranteed option at this stage is to wipe your system and start over. And for that, of course, you'll need to obtain another download of Office. Your existing Office product key should work with the new install though - you did at least keep a copy of your product key, didn't you? If not, go to Magical Jelly Bean and download the key finder. Then install & run it and make a copy of all the reported keys you haven't kept.


----------



## raquelhullero (Sep 19, 2012)

No I don't have a product key nor can i get another copy of Office as I can't pay for it. I simply cannot reinstall it - it isn't an option otherwise I would have done it long ago. 
But thank you for your advice and assistance on this matter.


----------



## macropod (Apr 11, 2008)

raquelhullero said:


> No I don't have a product key nor can i get another copy of Office as I can't pay for it. I simply cannot reinstall it - it isn't an option otherwise I would have done it long ago.


It costs _nothing _to download the office installation files, and I've already told you how you can retrieve the product key. Once you've done those two things you _can _reinstall it (after wiping & reinstalling Windows). Do back up all your important files first.


----------



## raquelhullero (Sep 19, 2012)

Okay I have my product key. I have wiped Office 2010 from my system. Now what do I do to download the Office installation files?


----------



## macropod (Apr 11, 2008)

You can download it (free) from websites like:
Download, back up & restore Microsoft Office products - Office.com
Microsoft Office 2010 - Download
Download Office 2010 (Official Direct Download Links) « My Digital Life


----------



## raquelhullero (Sep 19, 2012)

I tried your links. The first one came up with "The product key provided represents a product not eligible for free download" so I couldn't downlaod anything. 
I did managed to download and run installation files off one of your other links. However, during running I got a set up error "Set up unable to proceed. This installation of MS Office requires MSXML Version 6.10.1129.0 to be installed. Install this component and re-run set up. 
I have downloaded MSXML Version 6 from MS Site. Restarted computer afterwards and the rerun Office installation but I sill get same set up error message. 
My OS is XP Professional Service Pack 3 - I could only find reference to SP1 & 2 on the MSXML downloads - Please can you advise me where to get the download I need.
Getting panicky now!


----------



## macropod (Apr 11, 2008)

Did you wipe your previous Windows installation and start from scratch? Did you download the correct version of MSXML Version 6?

For MSXML Version 6.10.1129.0, see: Download Microsoft Core XML Services (MSXML) 6.0 Service Pack 1 from Official Microsoft Download Center
Assuming you're running XP in 32-bit mode, you'll need the msxml6_x86.msi file.

You should also installing the MS .NET Framework Version 3.5 or later before installing Office. See: Download Microsoft .NET Framework 3.5 from Official Microsoft Download Center

Note also that, to install MSXML 6.0 SP1 or .NET Framework Version 3.5, you must have MS Windows Installer 3.1 or later installed on your computer. See: Windows Installer 3.1 v2 (3.1.4000.2435) is available


----------



## raquelhullero (Sep 19, 2012)

I haven't wiped my previous Windows Installation and started from scratch. Again I have no disc - windows was pre-installed when I got my PC. I'm worried I won't be able to reinstall. I have uninstalled MS Office and now i can't reinstall it. I can't use my documents and spreadsheets and I'm wary of removing anything else as so far uninstalling has not done me any favours. How can I be sure i will be able to reinstall windows and how exactly do i do it? Do i use magicaljellybean again for Product Key? The Product Key didn't work for the Office installation.
I already had MSXML Version 6 but I uninstalled it and started again. I already had MS.Net FrameworkVersion 3.5 and also the later Version 4. I also checked to make sure I had Windows Installer 3.1 by downloading it again and the download informed me I already had a later version and didn't need to proceed with download.
I downloaded MSXML Version 6.10.1129.0 using msmxm16-X86. This installed with no problems. I then downloaded the Office installation file again and ran it only to get the same error message "Set up unable to proceed. This installation of MS Office requires MSXML Version 6.10.1129.0 to be installed. Install this component and re-run set up." Is this download correct as the websire definetely says only XP Professional SP 1 and 2 and I have SP3.
I am going round in circles.


----------



## macropod (Apr 11, 2008)

As I said much earlier on, the only way out of this may be to reinstall Windows from scratch. Playing around with a fundamentally damaged system is liable to be an exercise in frustration.

If your PC came with Windows pre-loaded, it should have either a recovery partition, with all the Windows installation files, drivers, etc. on it, or separate disks for these. If neither of those applies to you, you may have a pirated copy of Windows and there's nothing we can do to help. If your PC does have the recovery partition or discs, use those; instructions should have come with the PC.


----------



## raquelhullero (Sep 19, 2012)

Ok I have genuine Windows on my PC - I have checked it on mircosofts validation site. I have a product key from Magical Jelly Bean. The PC was built specially for me and not purchased retail. I have no idea what "recovery partition, with all the Windows installation files, drivers, etc. on it," is so I don't know if I have it. I also have an XP disc - with a product key on it but this is not the same product key as Magical Jelly Bean gave me so may be an old one although as far as I can recall I have not had another version of windows XP.
If I need to uninstall and reinstall Windows I need to be told what to do in little steps as I have no experience of doing any of this.


----------



## macropod (Apr 11, 2008)

raquelhullero said:


> If I need to uninstall and reinstall Windows I need to be told what to do in little steps as I have no experience of doing any of this.


Since I know little about your particular system, I'm really not in a position to tell you all the details. In addition to Windows, there are likely to be specific hardware driver files that you'll need for the mainboard, display card, printer, and so on. The vendor who sold you the PC should have all the details - and should also be able to advise whether your system has a recovery partition or disc and how to use it. If is has a recovery partition or disc and you use it, you probably won't need to look elsewhere for the various drivers. Naturally, you'll also need the installation media for all your other software (copy your downloaded Office installation file to a CD/DVD before you start). And make a printout of all the product keys.

Finally, backup everything that matters (documents, workbooks, emails, etc) before you start, as they'll all get deleted when you reinstall Windows.


----------



## ganjeii (Oct 26, 2011)

Have you tried re-installing XP SP3? As this can solve many OS/ corruption issues. (No you will not lose any data)

Download Windows XP Service Pack 3 Network Installation Package for IT Professionals and Developers from Official Microsoft Download Center


----------

